# Call blocking on teamhacksung's ICS Build 6



## Jayse (Dec 31, 2011)

My sister is running teamhacksung's ICS Build 6 on her Fascinate and using an app called Root Call Blocker to keep an idiot ex-bf from calling. The app works perfectly as it should, but whenever it blocks a call....the phone rings. It's not the ringtone and the calls are not actually coming through. It's a very silent ringing and it is a constant ring that only goes away if a call is made/received or the phone is rebooted. I've gone into the app and chosen different ways for the app to block a call, but it doesn't change anything. Anybody have any idea what this could be and how to turn it off? If you need any more info, it'll have to be tomorrow when I talk to her again.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

That sounds like the phantom ring bug that happens occasionally with MTD roms. I'm not sure what the root cause of it is though, and I don't believe there's any fix. You could maybe try a different call blocking app, also check if the app she's using now says anything about ICS compatibility.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

if you could post a logcat of it happening it might actually help the devs figure out the phantom ring issue since afaik there hasn't been any reliable way reproducing it until now.

but as of now, there is no fix unfortunately.


----------



## Jayse (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll see what I can do about a logcat. Nice username btw. Love Arrested Development.


----------



## Tardeaux (Sep 2, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> if you could post a logcat of it happening it might actually help the devs figure out the phantom ring issue since afaik there hasn't been any reliable way reproducing it until now.
> 
> but as of now, there is no fix unfortunately.


I have the same issue with this ROM + Root Call Blocker, and having used a number of MTD ROMs in the past this is definately identical to the phantom ring except that its happening while the phone is not on a call (as opposed to while on a call and hanging up ending the ring). The ringing stops if I make any outgoing call. Here is my logcat of the incoming call being blocked and the phantom ring begining.

D/CallNotifier( 1227): SignalInfoTonePlayer.run(toneId = 54)...
D/AudioHardware( 118): AudioStreamOutALSA::setParameters() routing=1
D/AudioHardware( 118): AudioStreamOutALSA::write: AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware( 118): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware( 118): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
V/alsa_pcm( 118): pcm_open(0x00027000)
V/alsa_pcm( 118): pcm_open() period sz multiplier 8
V/alsa_pcm( 118): pcm_open() period cnt 4
I/ActivityManager( 167): Start proc fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.pro for broadcast fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.pro/fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.utils.DaemonBroadcastReceiver: pid=2788 uid=10075 gids={3003, 1007, 1015}
V/alsa_pcm( 118): pcm_open() period_cnt 4 period_sz 1024 channels 2
V/AudioHardware( 118): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware( 118): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware( 118): write() wakeup setting route RCV
I/dalvikvm( 2788): Turning on JNI app bug workarounds for target SDK version 13...
I/Root Call Blocker( 2788): ExFactory.createUiHandler(threadId=1)
E/Root Call Blocker( 2788): DaemonBroadcastReceiver.onReceive([email protected],Intent { act=fahrbot.daemon.phone.CALL_BLOCKED flg=0x10 cmp=fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.pro/fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.utils.DaemonBroadcastReceiver (has extras) })
D/AlarmManagerService( 167): Kernel timezone updated to 360 minutes west of GMT
V/PhoneStatusBar( 233): setLightsOn(true)


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm using this call blocker on my Mez.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netqin.mm

Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

Why is using one of those apps better than creating a contact, adding any numbers you don't want to call you to it, and in the contact options hitting 'All Calls To Voicemail'?

That's what I do, and it works great. (My Telemarketing contact has like 25 numbers :-/)


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

Eogram said:


> Why is using one of those apps better than creating a contact, adding any numbers you don't want to call you to it, and in the contact options hitting 'All Calls To Voicemail'?
> 
> That's what I do, and it works great. (My Telemarketing contact has like 25 numbers :-/)


i've been doing that since i had a nokia 3360 like ten years ago, if not longer.


----------



## Tardeaux (Sep 2, 2011)

Eogram said:


> Why is using one of those apps better than creating a contact, adding any numbers you don't want to call you to it, and in the contact options hitting 'All Calls To Voicemail'?
> 
> That's what I do, and it works great. (My Telemarketing contact has like 25 numbers :-/)


Call blocker apps have options to do things like pick up, then hangup so that there's no opportunity to leave a VM. Root Call Blocker goes a a step further and works at the system level so that no ring ever occurs, no missed call alert, etc...when it works right it's like the call never happened at all.


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

OK. I use Google voice for voicemail, and in the rare case where a telemarketer leaves a message I just mark it as spam there. With that combo I also get absolutely no notification that they're calling (I tested this by blocking a friend and having him call me)


----------

